# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ինչպե՞ս զարդարել տոնածառը

## Ուլուանա

Վերջին տարիներին մի տեսակ հոգնել եմ տոնածառի ստանդարտ խաղալիքներից ու զարդերից, մտածում եմ ինչ-որ յուրօրինակ ձևով զարդարել, որ նորություն լինի, հետաքրքիր լինի ու համ էլ գեղեցիկ։  :Rolleyes:   :Love:  

Դուք ինչպե՞ս եք զարդարում։ Ի՞նչ մտահղացումներ ունեք տոնածառը զարդարելու հետ կապված։ Ի՞նչ հետաքրքիր, առանձնահատուկ, գուցեև խենթ բաներ կարող եք առաջարկել։  :Tongue:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մոտդ մի հատ գլխարկ կա  :Wink: , այ էդ գլխարկը կդնես տոնածառի գլխին  :Tongue: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մոտդ մի հատ գլխարկ կա , այ էդ գլխարկը կդնես տոնածառի գլխին


Սասուն ջան, եթե խոսքը հատուկ ակումբի տոնածառի մասին լիներ, հետաքրքիր միտք կլիներ, քո ասած գլխարկը գագաթի տեղ կանցներ,  :Hands Up:   հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք այն, թե ում գլխարկն է։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  

Բայց խոսքը տանը զարդարվող, այսպես ասած, «ընտանեկան» տոնածառի մասին է, այնպես որ, թեմայից մի շեղվիր, համ էլ այնպիսի բաներ ասա, որ ուրիշներն էլ հասկանան։  :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրինակ մենք տոնածառը միշտ նույն ձև ենք զարդարում, բայց Հայաստանի համար դա բավական յուրօրինակ է: Նախ, երբեք խաղալիքներ չենք կախում: Փոխարենը բազմաթիվ կարմիր ժապավեններ ենք ամրացնում: Փայլերն էլ սովորական փայլերից չեն: Դրանք շա՜տ բարակ են, արծաթագույն: Մի քանի հատ էլ զանգակ ենք դնում: Իսկ տակը կամ կողքը տարվա խորհրդանիշ կենդանին է լինում: Այտեղ ինչ-որ սնահավատություն չկա, պարզապես հավեսի համար ենք անում: Ի դեպ, այս տարի խոզ գնելու կարիք չկա. Arisol-ն արդեն հոգացել է այդ կարիքը  :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

Գլխին ԽՍՀՄ-ի աստղը
մեջտեղը սովետական շարիկներ
տակը քրքրված ձմեռ պապի, կողքնել պլասմասից ձյունանուշիկ
ամենատակը գզգզած բամբակներ
Ու ընդհանուր փաթաթած լամպուշկեքով, որի կեսը խփած ա...

----------

AniwaR (31.12.2009), Inna (17.02.2011), Աբելյան (31.12.2009)

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Գլխին ԽՍՀՄ-ի աստղը
> մեջտեղը սովետական շարիկներ
> տակը քրքրված ձմեռ պապի, կողքնել պլասմասից ձյունանուշիկ
> ամենատակը գզգզած բամբակներ
> Ու ընդհանուր փաթաթած լամպուշկեքով, որի կեսը խփած ա...


Իսկը իմ ճաշակն ա:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Srtik

Շատ էի ուզում, որ այս տարի մեր տոնածառը միագույն խաղալիքներով զարդարված լինի/արծաթագույն/, սակայն սպիտակ և ոսկեգույն ստացվեց:  :Sad:  Քրոջս ուզածով:

Այստեղ հիմանականում կարմիր գույնի խաղալիքներով և բանտիկներով են զարդարում:

----------


## Angelina

Ավելի լավ է զարդարել այն բացիկներով: :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելի լավ է զարդարել այն բացիկներով:


Դա էլ վատ միտք չէ։  :Wink:   Բայց ես մի ուրիշ բան եմ մտածել...  :Tongue:   :Rolleyes:  

Մնում է, որ տնեցիներն էլ համաձայնեն...  :Unsure:   :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այստեղ հիմանականում կարմիր գույնի խաղալիքներով և բանտիկներով են զարդարում:


Ենթադրում եմ, որ Եվրոպայում ես:  :Smile:

----------


## otar

ես կարմիր/ոսկեգույն գույնի խաղալիքներով եմ զարդարել և կարմիր գույնի մանր  ուլունքներով շղթա եմ գցել դրասանգի փոխարեն... 
բացի այդ տան մեջ կան լիքը փուչիկներ որոնց վրա սոսնձի և թելերի միջոցով ինչ-որ  հետաքրքիր պտույտներ են արված [ hand made by otar ]
հետո Քրիստոսի ծննդյան պատկերն ունեմ արձանիկներով մի հատ տուն է...  դա եմ դրել...
հետո մոմեր զանգակների  գնդերի, աստղերի ձևով... ու տենց տարբեր.. նենց հավես ա եդ ամեն ինչը  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Ախպերս ուզում էր նռերով զարդարել,բայց մաման չթողեց…

----------


## Srtik

> Ենթադրում եմ, որ Եվրոպայում ես:


ԱՄՆ-ում եմ  :Sad:  Ափսոս...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այ սենց  :Smile: 
Էս տարվանն ահավոր դուրս եկել է

----------

Apsara (31.12.2009), Kita (31.12.2009), Պոզիտրոն (30.12.2010)

----------


## helium

Էս էլ իմ տոնածառը...ես սիրում եմ տարբեր-տարբեր խաղալիքներով զարդարել  :Blush:

----------

Inna (22.12.2010), Norton (31.12.2009), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Մանուլ (01.01.2010), Նարե (01.01.2010), Պոզիտրոն (30.12.2010)

----------


## Apsara

> Այ սենց 
> Էս տարվանն ահավոր դուրս եկել է


Շատ յուրօրինակ է, Բյուր, իսկ ես դեռ տոնածառ չեմ դրել :Sad: 




> Էս էլ իմ տոնածառը...ես սիրում եմ տարբեր-տարբեր խաղալիքներով զարդարել


Դասական, բայց անչափ գեղեցիկ և ճաշակով է զարդարված,

ի դեպ այս տարի ուզում էի թխածս պեչենիներով զարդարել, բայց երևի չի ստացվի, համ ուտելու տոնածառ կլիներ համ էլ յուրօրինակ :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

իմ բարի ու ժպտերես  իռլանդացի գործընկերս, , ունի մի արդեն ավանդական սովորություն: Նա տարվա սկզբից մինչ Սուրբ Ծնունդ կերված հավի բդի ոսկորները խնամքով չորացնում է ու հետո մեկ առ մեկ դռելով ծակում ու թել անցկացնում ու դրանցով զարդարում է իր Տոնածառը  :Smile: : Նկարը տեսել եմ, շատ հետաքրքիր կոմպոզիցիա էր  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.12.2009), AniwaR (31.12.2009), Kita (03.01.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2009), Հայուհի (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (01.01.2010), Մանուլ (01.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ բարի ու ժպտերես  իռլանդացի գործընկերս, , ունի մի արդեն ավանդական սովորություն: Նա տարվա սկզբից մինչ Սուրբ Ծնունդ կերված հավի բդի ոսկորները խնամքով չորացնում է ու հետո մեկ առ մեկ դռելով ծակում ու թել անցկացնում ու դրանցով զարդարում է իր Տոնածառը : Նկարը տեսել եմ, շատ հետաքրքիր կոմպոզիցիա էր


էդ նույնը իմ բարի ու ժպտերես աֆրիկացի ընգերն ա անում… մարդու ոսկորներով, բավականին սահմռկեցուցիչ կոմպոիցիա է

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.12.2009), AniwaR (31.12.2009), Freeman (07.07.2010), helium (31.12.2009), Kuk (30.12.2010), Life (31.12.2009), ministr (31.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (31.12.2009), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Արամ (30.12.2010), Հայկօ (31.12.2009), Ձայնալար (01.01.2010), Մանուլ (01.01.2010), Մինա (23.08.2011), Ուրվական (22.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Նախ անհրաժեշտ է տոնածառ գնել, դե ես ի նկատի ունեմ բնական, ես բնականն եմ սիրում,իսկ բնականը մեզ մոտ գիտենք ինչ տիեզերական գների են: Տոնածառը գնելուց հետո անհրաժեշտ է վերջինս նախ դնել ջրի մեջ, եթե սեփական հողով չեն առնում: Ջրի մեջ դնելը օգնում է, որպեսզի ծառի փշերը շուտ չթափեն: Այնուհետև սկսումա ամենահետաքրքիրը, որը ես շատ եմ սիրում, դա տոնածառը զարդարելն է: Նախ սկսում ենք տոնածառի բազմագույն կամ միագույն լույսերից, հետո գագաթից, ես իմ տոնածառի գագաթին դնում եմ աստղ, աստղը սիրունա իմ կարծիքով: Հետո նախ կախում ենք նոր խաղալիքը, եթե գնել ենք, եթե ոչ անցյալ տարվա գնված խաղալիքը և այդպես շարունակ: Տոնածառը զարդարելիս շատ կարևոր է պահպանել գունային հավասարակշռությունը, իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ նման գույնիները մի տեղ հավաքել, այստեղ գեղեցիկ կլինի գույնային զանազանությունը: Այնուհետև ավելացնում ենք փայլերը, որը դասավորելիս, իմ կարծիքով նույնպես անհրաժեշտ է պահպանել գույնային բալանսը և փայլերի ձևնա կարևոր: Այնուհետև անհրաժեշտ է վայելել բնական տոնածառի գեղեցկությունը, սուր և համով հոտը: :Wink:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Ես էլ եմ սիրում տարբեր խաղալիքներով զարդարել, չնայած էս տարի որոշել էի լրիվ արծաթագույն անել, բայց դե... Սովորությունս մնաց էլի :Smile: 
Բյուր, շատ սիրուն ա :Love:

----------

Inna (22.12.2010), Մանուլ (01.01.2010)

----------


## otar

իսկ ես այս տարի բացի ավանդական խաղալիքներից տոնածառից կախել եմ մոմից պատրաստված տարբեր փոքրիկ խաղալիքներ... հրեշտակներ, ձմեռ պապիկներ, ձյունանուշիկներ.... չգիտեմ մի տեսակ "սրբացել" ա տոնածարը ... խաղալիքներից էլ մեղրամոմի հոտ ա գալիս  :Love:

----------


## aerosmith

սա էլ իմ տոնածառը

----------

Chuk (31.12.2009), Enigmatic (31.12.2009), Inna (17.02.2011), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Դեկադա (31.12.2009), Ձայնալար (01.01.2010), Նարե (01.01.2010), Պոզիտրոն (30.12.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Սա էլ իմը, բայց բնականից ավելի սիրուն է:

----------

aerosmith (31.12.2009), Inna (17.02.2011), Kuk (30.12.2010), Ungrateful (31.12.2009), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Դեկադա (31.12.2009), Մանուլ (01.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

Նենց եք անում ես էլ նկարեմ դնեմ ստեղ հա....

----------


## Life

Ես էլ որոշեցի դնեմ  :Yes:  :Pardon: 
Շնորհավոր Ամանոր :Ton:

----------

aerosmith (31.12.2009), Inna (17.02.2011), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Դեկադա (31.12.2009), Պոզիտրոն (30.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իմը ես թխել եմ , ազատության հրապարակի տոնածառը ոնց որ լինի: Միայն կապույտ ու արծաթագույն խաղալիքներով, կապույտ լույսերով: Գյալուբո տոնածառ ա:  :Jpit: Թխել. թխել եմ, քիչ ա մնում մի քանի հատ էլ մատղաշ եղնիկներ կողքը դնեմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (31.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Նենց եք անում ես էլ նկարեմ դնեմ ստեղ հա....


Ըհը... էս էիք ուզում?  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (31.12.2009), aerosmith (31.12.2009), helium (31.12.2009), Inna (17.02.2011), Life (31.12.2009), Yevuk (31.12.2009), Դեկադա (31.12.2009), Մանուլ (01.01.2010), Նարե (01.01.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Վերջին տարիներին մի տեսակ հոգնել եմ տոնածառի ստանդարտ խաղալիքներից ու զարդերից, մտածում եմ ինչ-որ յուրօրինակ ձևով զարդարել, որ նորություն լինի, հետաքրքիր լինի ու համ էլ գեղեցիկ։   
> 
> Դուք ինչպե՞ս եք զարդարում։ Ի՞նչ մտահղացումներ ունեք տոնածառը զարդարելու հետ կապված։ Ի՞նչ հետաքրքիր, առանձնահատուկ, գուցեև խենթ բաներ կարող եք առաջարկել։


Առաջին անգամ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, մեր տան տոնածառը չդրվեց դեկտեմբերի 25-ին… Հիմա էլ դրված չի։ Դժվար էլ դրվի, եթե մաման չհանի։ Այ սենց բաներ… 

Տոնածառը սուտ ա, գնամ գոճի ուտեմ  :Love:   :Blush:

----------

Legolas (31.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

Իմը :Smile: 
Գիտեմ անտաղանդա ա ձևավորված :LOL:

----------

Yevuk (31.12.2009), Դեկադա (31.12.2009), Նարե (01.01.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> Իմը
> Գիտեմ անտաղանդա ա ձևավորված


անտաղանդության ոչինիչ չկա,դաժը չզարդարված եղևնու մի փոքրիկ ճյուղն էլ տունը լցնումա մեեեեեեեեեծ ջերմությամբ։
Եթե ամոթ չլիներ ես ամբողջ տարին եղևնի կդնեի..... շատ շատ դրական լիցքերա հաղորդում։

----------

Kita (03.01.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Կցորդ 50793

----------

Gayl (21.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010)

----------


## helium

Տոնածառ ջան, տոնածառ, ինչ սիրուն ես ու արծաթափայլ...
36266_1791533432318_1359106097_1949657_4051161_n.jpg164179_1791534032333_1359106097_1949658_4275668_n.jpg167135_1791533192312_1359106097_1949656_6834841_n.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.12.2010), Gayl (29.12.2010), Inna (02.01.2011), Meme (29.12.2010), Yevuk (30.12.2010), Արամ (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010), Մանուլ (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս տարի սենցն ա


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.12.2010), Albus (30.12.2010), Chuk (30.12.2010), eduard30 (12.04.2011), Gayl (30.12.2010), Inna (17.02.2011), Kuk (30.12.2010), Ungrateful (30.12.2010), Yevuk (30.12.2010), Արամ (30.12.2010), Մանանա (30.12.2010), Մանուլ (30.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013), Ուլուանա (30.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.12.2010)

----------


## ministr

Բգո էդ սաղ գրքերը կարդացել ես?  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէ, դրանք տոնածառի ֆոնն են, մենակ նոր տարուն ենք շարում  :Jpit:  բայց իսկականից չեմ կարդացել, բայց որ ուզեմ կկարդամ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (30.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

բայց գիտեք ինչն ա ամենավերջը??? որ էտքան մարդու համար հենդ մեյդ խաղալիքներ եմ սարքել, ու դրանք զարդարում են իրենց տոնածառները, իսկ մեր տոնածառին ամենահասառակ խ :Mda: աղալիքներից են, ոչ մի բանով աչքի չընկնող

----------

Kita (30.12.2010), Ձայնալար (30.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> բայց գիտեք ինչն ա ամենավերջը??? որ էտքան մարդու համար հենդ մեյդ խաղալիքներ եմ սարքել, ու դրանք զարդարում են իրենց տոնածառները, իսկ մեր տոնածառին ամենահասառակ խաղալիքներից են, ոչ մի բանով աչքի չընկնող


Ու էդ ճիշտ ա: Աշխատանքը չի կարելի տուն բերել  :Jpit: :

----------


## Արևածագ

> Բգո էդ սաղ գրքերը կարդացել ես?


Ձայնալար, իսկ  ամենավերի գրադարակի ձախ անկյունում դրած հանրագիտարանի մնացած հատորները տպագրվե՞լ են, ե՞րբ: Ես միայն մեկն ունեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

ժամը  վեցից  հետո  սենցա

----------

Gayl (30.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձայնալար, իսկ  ամենավերի գրադարակի ձախ անկյունում դրած հանրագիտարանի մնացած հատորները տպագրվե՞լ են, ե՞րբ: Ես միայն մեկն ունեմ:


 Կարծեմ 2 հատոր ա, ես ոչ մեկն էլ չունեմ, բայց ընկերոջս տանը տեսել եմ :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (30.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կարծեմ 2 հատոր ա, ես ոչ մեկն էլ չունեմ, բայց ընկերոջս տանը տեսել եմ


Չէ, 4-ն էլ կա: Ես ունեմ, բայց չգիտեմ ուր ա: :Think: 
Բացի Արևածագի ունեցածից հրատարակվել են նաև *2-րդ*/1995/ *3-րդ*  /1999/ ու *4-րդ*  /2003/ հատորները:

----------

